# module-rebuild error after kernel upgrade help plz

## shotalinux

I compiled kernel 3.10.3-gentoo-r1 today and emerge @module-rebuild gives error:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> gentoo include/generated/autoconf.h or include/config/auto.conf are missing
> 
> 

 

and

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> include/linux/page-flags-layout.h:5:30: fatal error: generated/bounds.h: No such file or directory
> 
> compilation terminated.
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dE_logics

What version of linux-headers is installed?

What's the output of 

eselect kernel list

----------

## shotalinux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> What version of linux-headers is installed?
> 
> What's the output of
> ...

 

~ # eselect kernel list

Available kernel symlink targets:

  [1]   linux-3.10.3-gentoo

  [2]   linux-3.10.3-gentoo-r1 *

-----------------------------------

I have linux-3.10.4-gentoo installed now but same problem of drivers

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> select kernel list
> 
> Available kernel symlink targets:
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Preparing nvidia module
> 
> make -j9 HOSTCC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc CROSS_COMPILE=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu- 'LDFLAGS=-m elf_x86_64' ARCH=x86_64 IGNORE_CC_MISMATCH=yes V=1 SYSSRC=/usr/src/linux SYSOUT=/lib/modules/3.10.4-gentoo/build CC=x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc clean module 
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> make: *** [module] Error 1
> 
>  * ERROR: x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-325.08::gentoo failed (compile phase):
> ...

 

nvidia fck u  :Very Happy: 

----------

## aCOSwt

 *shotalinux wrote:*   

> Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-3.10.4-gentoo *
> 
>  * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA
> ...

 

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=447566

BTW, if your point is being rude with nvidia, I do not realize the reasons why you bought their hardware and why you encumber the forum with help requests about your own shit!

----------

## shotalinux

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> if your point is being rude with nvidia
> 
> 

 

no its not my point

I have 3.10.2 kernel with working nvidia driver and I thought that must work with any 3.10 kernel

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> * which are limited to the following kernels:
> 
> * <sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-3.10
> ...

 

sorry I was not paying attention before

----------

## dE_logics

 *aCOSwt wrote:*   

>  *shotalinux wrote:*   Available kernel symlink targets:
> 
>   [1]   linux-3.10.4-gentoo *
> 
>  * Gentoo supports kernels which are supported by NVIDIA
> ...

 

It's better than ATI and Intel graphics is of no good. We have no options. But they're working on optimum. Nothing much to complain.

----------

